# 10% Champion!



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

So glad you had a successful show! Next time more competition which will be fun, but more difficult to win, too. The black puppy in the first pic is very nice, also. Is that the one that swapped points with you?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sookie!!! She's one of my favorite girls here on the forum and I cant wait to see her in pattern!!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes, the blue pup got his first point on sunday from us. She was pretty happy. They are about a month apart and it was his first show.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sookie is gorgeous! And congratulations to you for the superb grooming! I especially like the second pic where she is self-stacking and showing how she holds her tail up on her own! Thanks for keeping us informed. Good luck next weekend--we'll be waiting to hear how the shows go.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats on your success, especially owner groomed and handled! Your grooming is beautiful and so is Sookie, love that underjaw, black pigment, and her stack! You did a great job on her spray up too!


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

*What a beauty*

Beautiful grooming. I'm assuming that's you in the ring with her??? If so, you both look like you're having a blast. Congratulations.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. You just gave me a boost of confidence for tomorrow. It's a pretty big show at Spruce Meadows. It's a famous horse jumping facility. I get my own stall to groom. No tent or elements! This place has all the bells and whistles. Lots o fun. Hope we do something! I'll let you know.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She is gorgeous!! Good luck!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sookie looks stunning. You should be very proud of her and yourself. Good luck at the show - we are all pulling for you.


----------

